# Angelstellen Insel Ombo



## Ralf36 (16. November 2021)

Hallo , haben uns jetzt für die insel ombo entschieden , im Westen der insel . Hat jemand paar gute angelstellen ? Oder weiß jemand wo man ne see karte für die Region bekommen kann? Danke und gruss ralf


----------



## Peter117 (16. November 2021)

Dintur hat für seine Reiseziele immer einen Link auf die Seekarte - https://www.dintur.de/tours/bremanger-sjoebuer/ 
Da musst Du noch ne ganze Ecke nach Süden scrollen, aber dann kannst Du die Gewässertiefen um Ombo herum sehen...
Viel Spaß...


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (16. November 2021)

Norgeskart
					

Kartverkets mest populære karttjeneste. Her finner du eiendomsdata, turkart, sjøkart, stedsnavn, nødplakat, sykkelruter og stier. I tillegg finner du luftfartshindre, tilgjengelighetsdata og fastmerker. Lag dine egne kart, og del på din egen nettside.



					www.norgeskart.no
				



Da kannst Du gleich kucken


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. November 2021)

Hy Ralf, Im Osten von Ombo befindet sich die Insel Josneset mit einem auslaufenden Plateau an dessen Kanten Köhler gut geht, hab’s dir in der Karte markiert


----------



## Ralf36 (18. November 2021)

Hallo , besten Dank  schon mal für die infos


----------



## familienvater (19. November 2021)

Da wir im  nächstes Jahr , daß erste Mal nach Norwegen fahren und  auch in die Nähe , auf die Insel Randoy (Valvik)  , hat irgendwer noch ein paar Tips für uns nicht nur im Bezug aufs Angeln , sondern evtl auch im Bezug auf intressante Ausflugsziele/Einkaufsmöglichkeiten  in der Nähe . Welche Fischarten sind in der nächsten Umbebung zu  finden und wie sind sie am Besten zu fangen ?  Kurze Tips wären sehr freundlich .


----------



## scotch2907 (20. November 2021)

Hallo Ralf36

Schönes Plätzchen in Norwegen habt ihr euch da ausgesucht.
Wir waren über 10 Jahre im September in Knutsvika gegenüber der Ostseite von Ombo. 
Hier mal ein paar Koordinaten die da aushingen und eigentlich auch immer gut fängig waren. 
Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## familienvater (22. November 2021)

Hallo Scotch2907 , dankeschön für die Infos . Mit welchen Fischen konnte man dort rechnen ? Welche Angelmethoden habt Ihr verwendet ?


----------



## scotch2907 (22. November 2021)

Hallo familienvater

Hauptfisch war dort der Seelachs. Immer schön mit dem Echolot die Krillschwärme suchen und dann mit roten oder grünen Paternostern.
Dazwischen hast du dann auch gute Schellfische und Pollacks gehabt.
Dorsch war eher seltener.
An der rot gekennzeichneten Stelle verläuft ein tieferer Graben, dort ging Leng und Lump ganz gut auf Naturköder.
Ein Makrelenfilet kurz über dem Grund war immer eine sichere Sache.
An der grün gekennzeichneten Stelle stand am Ufer immer eine alte Nerzfarm.
Sollte die nicht mehr da sein einfach mal beim Vermieter fragen,der weiß das bestimmt noch, dort das Ufer mal mit Gummis oder Mefoblinkern absuchen. 
Dort standen immer gute Pollack.
Makrelen waren auch immer zu finden und Abends kamen bei Sonne meist noch ein paar Hornfische.
Als Ausflugsziele wären da der Preikestolen, kann ich nur empfehlen feste Schuhe mitzunehmen. Anstrengend aber schöner Ausblick von oben.
Der Latefossen ist auch immer einen Ausflug wert oder Stavangers Innerstadt, vielleicht gleich mit einem Enkauf verbinden.


----------



## familienvater (23. November 2021)

Dankeschön für die ausführlichen Antworten . Wir hoffen mal , daß es Alles nächstes Jahe "glatt" läuft und wir auch fahren können .


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (24. November 2021)

Moin,Moin


habe vor im August nach Hebnes zu reisen, die Insel ist ja im Süden zu sehen, eine Frage an die wissenden 
ist mit Seehecht in der Gegend zu rechnen.
Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. November 2021)

Navigator Boot1 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> 
> 
> habe vor im August nach Hebnes zu reisen, die Insel ist ja im Süden zu sehen, eine Frage an die wissenden
> ...


Hallo Navigator Boot1,

ich habe in sehr vielen Ausfahrten in dem Gebiet von Mai bis August noch keinen Gefangen, noch andere Angler in der Anlage gehabt denen das gelungen wäre. Ich würde es jedoch nicht komplett ausschließen.


----------



## familienvater (25. November 2021)

scotch2907 schrieb:


> Hallo familienvater
> 
> Hauptfisch war dort der Seelachs. Immer schön mit dem Echolot die Krillschwärme suchen und dann mit roten oder grünen Paternostern.
> Dazwischen hast du dann auch gute Schellfische und Pollacks gehabt.
> ...


Hallo Scotch , habe mir die Stellen Gestern Abend mal angesehen . Wo Du/Sie die Stelle für Leng markiert hast , ist jetzt auf einer Seekarte eine Lachsfarm eingezeichnet . Ist sie evtl neu ?


----------



## scotch2907 (26. November 2021)

Moin

Eine Lachsfarm war dort. Die ist in den Jahren wo wir da waren immer mal versetzt worden.
Seehecht haben wir dort auch keinen gesehen.


----------



## scotch2907 (26. November 2021)

Von der Lachsfarm immer schön die 100m Abstand einhalten, dass nehmen die Jungs dort sehr genau.
Aber auch weiter ab nach links und nach rechts kannst Du dort noch alte Leinen und Ankerpunkte unter Wasser haben an denen man sich gerne mal einhakt.


----------



## familienvater (26. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung  ! Worüber habt Ihr gebucht und wie habt Ihr es mit der Fähre geregelt ? Da unsere Frauen mitreisen , haben wir uns entschlossen nicht mit zwei Autos zu fahren , sondern unsere Frauen fliegen und wir Männer fahren mit dem Auto .


----------



## scotch2907 (27. November 2021)

Hallo

Gebucht haben wir dort über den Vermieter privat und nicht über einen Reiseveranstalter.
Mit der Fähre fahren wir von Hirtshals nach Starvanger schön mit Buffet am Abend ( freut sich meine Frau immer drauf ) und Kabine.
Wir fahren zu viert mit zwei Autos und machen Mittags immer eine Pause in Flensburg.
Dann kommst Du ganz entspannt nach einem Frühstück auf der Fähre am Vormittag auf Randoy an.
Die Fähre buchen wir immer auf der Norwegischen Seite von Fjordline, ist immer noch mal ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (27. November 2021)

Genau so wie scotch


----------



## eiswerner (20. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ihr eine schöne Ausfahrt machen wollt besucht mal den Lachsaufstieg in Vigedal da könnt ihr einen Hügel hochlaufen und ca 5 Meter unter Euch stehen die Lachse.
Gruß Werner


----------



## familienvater (20. Dezember 2021)

Dankeschön für den Hinweise . Kommt auf die Liste !


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2021)

Navigator Boot1 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> 
> 
> habe vor im August nach Hebnes zu reisen, die Insel ist ja im Süden zu sehen, eine Frage an die wissenden
> ...



Ich war vor vor einigen Jahren im Süden von Hebnes. Das war Anfang Mai. Wir haben mit Kunstködern überwiegend Seelachse gefangen und nur selten mal einen Dorsch. An steilen Kanten kamen noch Pollack mit dazu.
Auf Naturköder bissen Leng sowie seltener auch Flügelbutt und Dornhaie (wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, sind die geschützt).
Auf sandigen Flächen konnte man auch Plattfische (auch einen Steinbutt) fangen und es zogen die ersten Makrelen und Hornfische in die Fjorde.
Seehechte hatten wir nicht dabei, es allerdings auch nicht gezielt versucht.
Die Norweger haben auch auf Lachs und Meerforelle geangelt und hatten hin und wieder auch Erfolg.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (25. August 2022)

Moin, Moin,
morgen geht es nach Hebnes. Wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt melde ich mich,
Vorfreude ist natürlch groß.


----------



## scotch2907 (27. August 2022)

Hallo Navigator Boot 1

Lass mal hören wie dort die Fänge im Moment simd.


----------



## Navigator Boot1 (4. September 2022)

Moin,Moin,

an die interessierte Gemeinde.

Ich bin gerade zurück von Hebnes. Fazit: es war fischtechnisch meine 

schlechteste Angelwoche in Norwegen.

Eine plausible Erklärung finde ich auch nicht.

Es war kein Seelachs zu finden, auch kein kleiner. Dorsch Mangelware, Makrelen schwer zu finden und auch nicht in Masse. 

Lump nicht dar. Ein paar brauchbare Lengs.

Dafür hatten wir Bombenwetter. Sonne satt ich sehe aus als ob ich auf

Malle war. Kein Wind wenig Drift.

Aber wir hatten unseren Spaß und so soll es auch sein.

Nächstes geht es wieder nach Froya.

Gruss vom Navigator Boot 1


----------



## scotch2907 (4. September 2022)

Hallo

Das deckt sich mit dem was uns meine Schwiegereltern letzte Woche erzählt haben. Die waren gerade mit dem Wohnmobil in Norwegen unterwegs und haben unseren ehemaligen Vermieter bei Ombo besucht auf dem Weg zu uns.
Der sagte auch das es mit dem Fisch im Moment nicht so gut dort aussieht.
Wir haben heute unseren letzten Tage in Sagvåg gehabt, in der ersten Woche lief es bei uns auch sehr schleppend, hat sich in der zweiten Woche nachdem der Wind gedreht hat aber noch zum Guten gewendet


----------

